# help get my versa fixed



## michaelversablue07 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a 07 manual hatchback, and state line nissan changed a air flow sensor under warranty and left a air intake hose partially disconnected and now they will not finish the repair!Their service manager steve said his top mechanic said it was fine so he is not going to do anything, he refused to talk or hear my side of the story at all. I got the silent treatment from the general manager/half owner bob mcenerny. Nissan corp is trying to get them him to talk to me but we will see. The moral of the story is don't take your nissan to state line nissan on the kansas missouri line. if they break it they will deny it and blow you off. now i have to have another dealer try and fix it at my cost and time
:woowoo::wtf:


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Is the only problem a disconnected hose or is there something else that needs to be fixed. If it's just disconnected, won't it be easier just to connect it yourself?  If the clamp is still on it, it should literally be a one-minute job if you know where the hose goes. I realize that it might be a matter of principle but sometimes it just isn't worth the hassle.


----------

